# I'm so frickin mad right now!!



## Shelley (May 31, 2010)

Last year,at the beginning of July, my plastic surgeon decided to refer me to another P. surgeon because she felt she could not help me anymore. I'm glad she did because I didn't like her anyways lol.

Anyways at the end of this coming June it will be one year I've been waiting to see this other surgeon. I was told it could be a long time but I'm starting to feel frustrated at these long waits!!

I know this other surgeon has my referral because I called last year in October and someone actually answered the phone (voice mail is always on, don't return calls easily). His receptionist said likely a year from date of referral.

I have no idea why I'm feeling frustrated right now because it's approaching a year and I didn't feel this way months earlier.

The surgeon I'm waiting to see is suppose to be an excellent doctor so I guess that is partly the wait.

I feel frustrated with the waiting times to see specialists and surgeons. Six months to a year, sometimes longer. I know this is Canada and you do wait but its annoying especially when your in pain. Plus the surgeons triage cases.

Ugh!


----------



## internetchick (May 31, 2010)

Maybe because it's so close that it's on your mind more. Waiting stinks. (((hugs)))


----------



## Shelley (May 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe because it's so close that it's on your mind more. Waiting stinks. (((hugs))) That is more than likely the reason why. By the end of June if I haven't received a letter or phone call I will be phoning them.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 31, 2010)

I hate waiting forever for appointments. A lot of my doctors I have to wait months, if it isnt an emergency. I know it's worse in Canada though. Although years ago I had to wait over a year for surgery. Normally, you can get a referell and have it repaired before too long, had an ankle fixed in a week, surgery and all. That was my fault though, I am very clumsy




Unfortunately I fell off a ladder at a pet store I was working at and tore my ACL and meniscus. Then you have to go through workman's comp, and it takes a very long time (I tried to go to someone else and just pay myself but wasnt allowed to b/c of legal reasons). I had to go to another state, and a doctor they told me I had to go to and by the time the year was up, my knee was so messed up (it was giving out on me all the time so I fell constantly even wearing a brace). The workmans comp guy was cool though, he tried to help me a lot, but there was a lot of other things I wont discuss. I actually still have a lot of problems with it. Never again. I havent been on a ladder since, and that was 8 or 9 years ago, lol.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 26, 2010)

its playing on your mind now due to the waiting time coming to a end. waiting does indeed suck and it does get on your nerves but think of it this way, if it solves your issues and you have it all sorted then a long wait is surely worth it. whats a few months, years when you have your life ahead of you.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 25, 2010)

I've waited a year to see a plastic surgeon about my left elbow, wrist and ring finger on the right hand. Yes that is right.. one year wait for a consultation.

Today was my appt. I takes two to three buses to get to the hospital. I'm half way there on the bus (this is at 7 am) when my cell phone rings. It's the surgeons clinic. She says not only is my appointment cancelled, the surgeon looked over the referral and feels he can't help me!

I waited a whole year to find this out!?? I mean the referral was sent to him a year ago and they triage it. Obviously he read it back then and you would think they would phone me a year ago if he couldn't help me. But no I find out now.

This is suppose to be one of the top surgeons in the city.

I wasted a whole frickin year!!





My ring finger is getting worse pain wise, I have a large lump on the bone, tingling etc. The thing is I know when something is wrong with my body and this does not feel right. If I'm not concerned I leave it be, but this is affecting the way I do things with my hand especially since my right one is my dominant hand. Sometimes there is nothing you can do, live with it, but I feel something is not right.

I've been to physiotherapy and everything else. Finger still the same.

I'm sick of this stupid health system. I wish I could phone a surgeons office and book an appt for a second opinion. But no you need a referral from a family doc which isn't easy to get.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in so much shock, and I'm mad too that I don't know what to say. A whole year later? Wow...


----------



## Lucy (Aug 25, 2010)

oh my god!! that is SO annoying. i don't know enough about your healthcare system to offer advice i'm afraid.. but there must be someone to complain to?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree. There MUST be some kind of recourse. I see that as negligence, quite frankly. That can't be legal to decline treatment a year later.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree Reese. Medical malpractice came to mind, especially if your condition worsened while waiting for treatment that was never going to happen. Of course I don't know the laws in Canada. I'd be raising all kinds of hell though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 25, 2010)

I cannot believe that.



Ugh


----------



## Shelley (Aug 25, 2010)

The health care system in Canada you need a referral from a family doctor or any other doctor to see a specialist, surgeon. It's not always easy to get one. Then you wait a long time.

My family doctor is okay but getting a referral is like pulling teeth!

Actually about four years ago I was referred to a neurosurgeon for my arm problem. 6 months went by and no phone call about an appt date. I phone the neuro's office and asked about a date. The receptionist found my referral and the doctor had wrote a letter saying he felt he couldn't help me. At that time I did not have a family doctor but had gone to a walk in clinic for a referral. The neuro had sent the letter to the walk in but nobody phoned to inform me. Meanwhile I was sitting, waiting for six months and no phone call to say sorry I can't help you.

I could phone the hospital and speak to the CEO or whoever is in charge. I'm so fricking mad!

It's bad enough trying to get referrals to see a specialist, then all of this happens.

I know something is not right with my finger. It's not like its only been weeks, its been a year and nothing positive has changed. The pain is worse, clicking etc.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2010)

That is so infuriating ! I feel you about referrals, same here. Is there some kind of professional organization or higher medical authority you could contact and report the doctor for negligence ? Reading you it's like your referral gets burried under a pile of other papers and miraculously found when you phone or go there. I wonder how they can work if they're so disorganized



.

Have you tried using a rabbit's foot or searching for 4 leaves clovers



?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 25, 2010)

About four months after my referral was sent in I phoned to inquire about an appt date. The office person found it and said the surgeon marked a year on the form. He would have read the referral when he marked a year wait. You would think after reading it if he couldn't help me I would have received a call or letter.

I need a four leaf clover lol.

I may go to my family doctor and ask for second opinion. If he doesn't want to refer me to another surgeon I will have to figure something out.


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow...I don't know what else to say other than that's horrible!


----------



## thekifchicksami (Aug 26, 2010)

the words i wont to say, i cant haha.. dam i would have been so freaking mad!! i would have gone anyway and give him a piece of my mind...

FOOL that man


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 26, 2010)

yes I live in Canada and I know how annoying referrals are and how hard it is to get them, I have an amazing Chinese family doctor so he is very helpful to my family. But I can imagine how hard it would be for other people. I am so sorry to hear your situation, Canada's health system is VERY messed up sometimes, I have heard many people complain that the doctors don't try their best to cure them when the problem is completely curable and refuse to give them prescription drugs. I always thought Canada's health system was amazing and that's what was wonderful about our country, but now that I read this, I don't know if there is anything good left at all about Canada. I would be pissed too if I were you.


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would have told the office that you were already on your way to the appointment, and it would not be canceled and that you would be there and would see a doctor at the scheduled time.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2010)

That would be fine and well if the office hadn't called her while on her way there to cancel it.

Shelley, look into the malpractice laws...


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2010)

There are good doctors and bad doctors. Unfortunately, you ended up with one of the bad apples. In comparison to other health care systems, I would choose this over one similar to the US. We are able to get our needs met without bankrupting ourselves trying to get better. I know how much someone has to pay to get a new liver - my DH friend in Alaska has a baby born with a malfunctioning liver. They are responsible for hundreds of thousands of dollars already for treatment. And altho we here in Canada have to wait, its free! I would be upset about the run around that you received tho. That is not professional.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 26, 2010)

Today I phoned the hospital and told them I would like to speak to the head person. I left my name, number figured it would take a few days if I'm lucky.

This afternoon he called me back. I told him all the above. He apologized and said the surgeon's office should have contacted me either by phone call or letter to let me know he couldn't help me back when the referral was sent in and not this late date. I said I wasted a whole year waiting for help and I wasn't pleased. He apologized again and said he would speak to the surgeon.

I made an appt with the family doctor next week and will ask for another referral. I also made an appt with the sports medicine doctor. He is the person that said I should be seeing a specialist. So at least if the family doc doesn't help I have an appt set up with the sports med doctor. I plan on looking up a few plastic surgeons and asking him to refer me.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2010)

Good for you! I hope you get some help soon.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are good doctors and bad doctors. Unfortunately, you ended up with one of the bad apples. In comparison to other health care systems, I would choose this over one similar to the US. We are able to get our needs met without bankrupting ourselves trying to get better. I know how much someone has to pay to get a new liver - my DH friend in Alaska has a baby born with a malfunctioning liver. They are responsible for hundreds of thousands of dollars already for treatment. And altho we here in Canada have to wait, its free! I would be upset about the run around that you received tho. That is not professional. . If you wait, like in your friends' baby's case, then it is the difference between life and death. How is it free if your taxes pay for it? If you don't have a job, then I guess it would be "free" and you could live on the dole. This incompetence and waiting games and death panels are the reasons why Ive been against socialized healthcare or anything for that matter. Competition in a free market creates and enviroment for the best care at the lowest cost, although when the us govt intervenes in business as it has been for the past few years, then it is not a free market anymore.
Sorry about the pain and loss of time for healing, Shelly. I would pray about it and look for a better doc.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Americans pay taxes too and you still have to pay out of pocket for medical care. Wait til it becomes life or death? That baby was 2 months old when his liver shut down. It was life or death to his parents and they are still in it for $100k's.

My husband crashed his dirtbike last summer. He broke his shoulder blade and collar bone and 5 ribs which slightly punctured a lung. He required surgery to put a plate to his collarbone as his right arm was no longer attached to his body by any part of his skeletal system. How much would that have cost if we were in US? He has had previous shoulder injuries, would they have called it an existing condition?

My uncle's kidneys no longer work, last week his stomach started to fill with blood and the doctor told my parents that he had ZERO chance of survival. He asked that they should be making arrangements for a pastor and perhaps start looking into his estate. My Dad told the doctor that he will pull thru this. The doctor worked all night in surgery. They stopped the bleeding and my uncle is still alive!!! At least when he leaves the hospital, he won't be burdened with a large hospital bill that would have made him think twice about being alive.


----------



## Karren (Aug 30, 2010)

Dam Shelley!! That isn't right... I'm sure glad our HMO dropped referals a long time ago and I can call any specialist and make any appointment I want... There might be some pre-approvals needed but so far I have seen who I want... Did have an issue with waiting 6 months and having the MD cancel on me so I went and found a new one... Better one, imho...


----------



## Shelley (Aug 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dam Shelley!! That isn't right... I'm sure glad our HMO dropped referals a long time ago and I can call any specialist and make any appointment I want... There might be some pre-approvals needed but so far I have seen who I want... Did have an issue with waiting 6 months and having the MD cancel on me so I went and found a new one... Better one, imho... I wish we could phone surgeons offices and book an appointment instead of trying to get a referral through a family doctor. Getting a referral is like pulling teeth!
Maybe its for the best that I didn't see this surgeon. I'm hoping someone better will come along that will help me.

I have a 2 plastic surgeons names so I will discuss it with my family doctor. If he doesn't help I'll be seeing the sports medicine doctor in a few weeks.

Frustrating.


----------

